# fantail doves



## ndennis (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi 
I need some advise, i been keeping two pairs of fantail doves for 7 weeks now, i have two new arivals about 3 weeks old which i'm really chuffed it happened so quick. but the mum and dad won't go in the dovecote at night, this has only just started happening, day time they will go and feed the young. I would of thought they would go in at night to keep the young ones warm? 
is this normal


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

At about 10 days-two weeks after the eggs hatch the parents stop sitting on the babies. They do watch them closely and feed them though.
Once they start growing their feathers and especially if the weather is warm they don't need to keep them warm anymore.
At three weeks it is normal that the parents don't spend the night with the chicks.

Reti


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Just like Reti said,at a certin age the moms dont sit on them during the day if it is hot.Also the babies keep each other warm because they are sitting next to each other.Another thing is that you might want to set another nest bowl but sit it up higher so the young that are in the nest now cant get to the other nest.Because the mother and father will lay more eggs will they still have the young.But by the time the eggs hatch the other young are ready to leave the nest.


----------

